# Upgrading LR2 to LR4



## erndog105

Ii have lightroom 2 and want to go to LR4. Can I go to LR 4 directly from LR2 using the LR4 upgrade or do I have to do a LR3 upgrade first?
Thanks


----------



## clee01l

Howdy! And welcome to the forum. You can upgrade from LR2 directly to LR4


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi erndog, welcome to the forum!

And I'd suggest skipping straight to the 4.1rc2 from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/ as 4.0 has a few nasty bugs.


----------

